# Shed roof - Gambrel



## dakuda (May 29, 2007)

I am going to be building a shed shortly, I just need to get all the permit garbage done so the village is happy.

I want to have a gambrel roof on it. I have having a hard time finding trusses made for this.  Does anyone have any ideas where I can find those?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (May 30, 2007)

Any truss company will have them or at least should.


----------



## glennjanie (May 31, 2007)

Hello Dakuda:
The gambriel roof came from the barns of yesteryear. It allowed them to make a second floor for the storage of hay. You could put a loft in your shed for seasonal storage by using joists across the space and cutting rafters to make the gambriel shape. You could use plywood or OSB gussets to join them for rigidity. Just glue and screw them in place for strength.
Glenn


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 2, 2007)

Not meaning to ruffle any feathers, but in my humble opinion.....Let us all remember that screws have no real structural business in a framing project. They have no shear strength unless they are rated for that particular installation. 
My suggestion is to use nails and cinch them over once they poke through. This is a much better connection with the glue and plywood Glenn mentioned. 

A couple of screws just to first hold things together isn't such a bad idea.


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 2, 2007)

Point well taken Inspector; you are exactly right. My bad. 
I tried to walk on water the other day and nearly drowned my fool self, so I guess I can be wrong now and then.
Glenn


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 3, 2007)

I will always throw a life-raft to my fellow man...and hope they do the same for me. 

You have probably forgotten more than I know...of course you can be mistaken, I was just trying to remind folks of the issues I see often, using screws to hold up weight is a no-no which we need to address and get the word out.

Just trying to keep it simple. Like me......


----------

